# Help wanted to find a missing child



## Tez3

A worldwide campaign is being set up to look for a missing British child abducted while on holiday in Portugal.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/6666645.stm

If you can help please do, details are on   www.findmadeleine.com.


----------



## Robert Kelso

I know everyone's gonna hate me for this, and they're gonna destroy my rep/whaetever, but I've got something to say.

* Comon, open your eyes. Madeline is DEAD. Face it. No offence intended, and I'd like her to be alive just as much as you.
* I suspect the parents. After the recent discoveries (A clump of Madelines hair in the McCans hire car, 25 days after she went missing), that is only one example, there are thousands more.

As stated before, I'd like Madeline to be alive, and I am wishing nothing bad upon anyone. I am simply stating my view.

If she wasn't found a few weeks after the beginning, she isn't gonna be found now is she (without any sort of confessions)...Lets say it wasn't her parents who done anything, within the first day they could have taken her anywhere in the world. By now _anything _could have happened.

Anyone agree?


----------



## Tez3

Robert Kelso said:


> I know everyone's gonna hate me for this, and they're gonna destroy my rep/whaetever, but I've got something to say.
> 
> * Comon, open your eyes. Madeline is DEAD. Face it. No offence intended, and I'd like her to be alive just as much as you.
> * I suspect the parents. *After the recent discoveries (A clump of Madelines hair in the McCans hire car, 25 days after she went missing), that is only one example, there are thousands more.*
> 
> As stated before, I'd like Madeline to be alive, and I am wishing nothing bad upon anyone. I am simply stating my view.
> 
> If she wasn't found a few weeks after the beginning, she isn't gonna be found now is she (without any sort of confessions)...Lets say it wasn't her parents who done anything, within the first day they could have taken her anywhere in the world. By now _anything _could have happened.
> 
> Anyone agree?


 

This case is still very much in the headlines, not least because of people like the OP. It was reported only in the media that hair had been found in the car, the Portugese police are thought to have leaked the comments to the newspapers but in fact there was no proof of anything found. There seems to be a big campaign to vilify the parents with constant 'proofs' that they are responsible in the papers. 
I don't know whether she is still alive or not, I think it depends on the reason she was taken. 
The pont you make that she could have been taken anywhere in the world is the very reason  I posted it up here.
A four year old child is missing, thats the only fact that should actually concern anyone, wild speculation helps no one at all.


----------



## Kacey

Robert Kelso said:


> I know everyone's gonna hate me for this, and they're gonna destroy my rep/whaetever, but I've got something to say.
> 
> * Comon, open your eyes. Madeline is DEAD. Face it. No offence intended, and I'd like her to be alive just as much as you.
> * I suspect the parents. After the recent discoveries (A clump of Madelines hair in the McCans hire car, 25 days after she went missing), that is only one example, there are thousands more.
> 
> As stated before, I'd like Madeline to be alive, and I am wishing nothing bad upon anyone. I am simply stating my view.
> 
> If she wasn't found a few weeks after the beginning, she isn't gonna be found now is she (without any sort of confessions)...Lets say it wasn't her parents who done anything, within the first day they could have taken her anywhere in the world. By now _anything _could have happened.
> 
> Anyone agree?



No, I don't.

A)  The post you are replying to is from last May - about 5 months old.  Nothing has been posted since then until you chose to post - and when the original post was made, the story was very much in the news, especially in England, where the poster lives.

B)  What I believe or don't believe is not relevant.  What possible harm comes of continuing to hope that this child will be found safely?  Is it _likely _- after this length of time, no matter who took the child, I'm sorry to say I don't believe so... but I would rather hope for the best than the worst in the absence of proof to the contrary.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Well, how long was it before Elizabeth Smart was found?


----------



## Drac

Robert Kelso said:


> I know everyone's gonna hate me for this, and they're gonna destroy my rep/whaetever, but I've got something to say...Comon, open your eyes. Madeline is DEAD. Anyone agree?


 
*NO!!!!!!!!!!!!* I would dearly love to say more, but my language is polished enough to let you know WHAT I think of your comment without  shorting out the profanity filter..


----------



## Whitebelt

It seems a little bit strange to me that this girl got so much media coverage on her disapearance and all of the other children who go missing all the time don't. Its odd, don't you agree, that this one little girl should get all this attention when 77,000 children go missing every year in the UK alone.


----------



## Tez3

Whitebelt said:


> It seems a little bit strange to me that this girl got so much media coverage on her disapearance and all of the other children who go missing all the time don't. Its odd, don't you agree, that this one little girl should get all this attention when 77,000 children go missing every year in the UK alone.


 

No it's not odd at all. This child has parents who are both doctors and have a wide circle of friends and relatives who have used the media to keep this story in the public eye. They have fund raised and gone into this like a campaign of war. Rarely has a day gone by in the past six months when there hasn't been a 'Maddy' story. They feel they only way they can get her back is to make sure she's not forgotten.

This campaign however by middle class parents has had it's backlash, you've seen it for yourself with Robert Kelso's post. the parents are very much in the glare of the media and this had led to criticism of their behaviour and accusations that they were invilved. The Portugese police who have just changed the lead investigating officer, and the Portugese legal system works very differently from the States and the UK and is hard to understand. They seemed to suspect the parents and while officially unable to comment the police however leaked a lot of misleading information to the press. such as the forensic '_evidence_' that turned out not to be. The parents recently held and another press conference where the mothe Kate McCann broke down in tears, much was made of this as she hadn't been seen to cry before so people thought she wasn't upset '_enough_'. The fact that she may be hiding her suffering for the sake of her two younger children isn't a factor. The media want tears, handwringing and prefarably a nervous breakdown... on camera of course. It ain't real unless the camera catches it.

The latest news from the weekend is that a Spanish detective agency which has an impeccable record of finding missing people has reported significent evidence that Maddie is in Morocco, and that she was taken 'to order' for a paedophile/s. Hope is high that she may be found, sightings of her in Morroco have been reported before. The detective agency was hired by the McCanns, part of their campaign to find Maddie.

Yes there are many children who go missing in many countries, many are children who have run away from home and have no wish to be found others, to be honest, are a mystery. Perhaps these children don't have parents with the means that the McCanns have I don't know the answer to that. The sheer hatred among certain people that the McCanns have attracted is something that has amazed many. The rumours and the 'well there's something odd about them' and 'hey they must be guilty' are truly ordid to my mine. Exactly what is the problem with these parents moving heaven and earth to find their daughter? Is it that they are middle class? they are doctors? That Kate McCann doesn't cry to order? Just what is it?
Gerry McCann is even being accused of not being Maddie's father because someone has suggested the DNA results came back and said he wasn't.
I suggest that if all you can do is make up malicious rumours or suggest that the parents did it you had really best take your dirty little mind away and shut the .... up.

http://news.sky.com/skynews/madeleine

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/europe/article2459924.ece


----------



## jks9199

Regarding assumptions...

At this point in time, there is no evidence to conclude that Maddy is dead, nor is there evidence that she's not dead.  So... given the choices, why believe that she is dead?  Why not believe that she is alive?


----------



## Tez3

jks9199 said:


> Regarding assumptions...
> 
> At this point in time, there is no evidence to conclude that Maddy is dead, nor is there evidence that she's not dead. So... given the choices, why believe that she is dead? Why not believe that she is alive?


 
Absolutely! 

A prayer, a kind thought and keeping a spark of hope alive would be the best thing any of us can do at this point.


----------



## MJS

_*ATTENTION ALL USERS:

*_*Please, keep the conversation polite and respectful.

-Mike Slosek
-MT Asst. Admin.-*


----------



## Tez3

I think the North American media will pick this up.It's good news for someone.

"Meanwhile, it was reported that private investigators searching for Madeleine, who went missing from the Algarve on May 3, had found a blonde girl who had been kidnapped by a Moroccan family.
Sources inside Spanish detective agency Metodo 3, hired by the McCanns, reportedly said Interpol was investigating the discovery of the girl living in the Rif mountains, the area where they were searching for Madeleine.
An insider said: "She was not Madeleine but she was an English speaker, possibly an American," adding: "It's entirely feasible that Madeleine could be in a similar situation."


----------



## Tez3

It seems I should apologise to anyone who found my post insutling, which of course I do unreservedly. I would like to point out however that it was not aimed at any poster but was aimed at the media and general public who are intent on raking over every little detail of my relatives lives when they are distraught at losing their child. The word 'you' was used as a generalisation not against any poster, my bad obviously for not making that plainer.


----------

